# Which bow manufacturer do you shoot ?



## z71mathewsman (Jan 3, 2010)

Hoyt

Mathews

Bowtech

PSE

Other


----------



## watermedic (Jan 3, 2010)

PSE for me!!!


----------



## huntin1 (Jan 3, 2010)

Parker.



huntin1


----------



## hilljack13 (Jan 3, 2010)

Shoot a Diamond but voted Bowtech anyway.


----------



## groyal1 (Jan 3, 2010)

Old mathews


----------



## DonArkie (Jan 3, 2010)

PES Bow Madness XS


----------



## nadams (Jan 3, 2010)

09 mathews dxt 70,28


----------



## steve melton (Jan 4, 2010)

Reezen 6.5


----------



## ParkerWildfire (Jan 4, 2010)

Parker


----------



## PChunter (Jan 4, 2010)

Mathews Z7, 70/29


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 4, 2010)

Shoot a PSE and love it. Have for years. I am not one to buy every new tricked out bow that comes along but If I ever decided to buy a new one I would look hard at Mathews


----------



## Alan in GA (Jan 4, 2010)

*PSE here*

PSE has given me customer service that is tops. 
Been shooting PSE for quite a while, too!


----------



## GREG66 (Jan 4, 2010)

Elite Z28


----------



## stands4christ (Jan 4, 2010)

Mathews, love what they stand for!


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 4, 2010)

pse


----------



## Stumper (Jan 4, 2010)

Mathews Q2.


----------



## Inthegarge (Jan 4, 2010)

Parker


----------



## brkbowma (Jan 4, 2010)

Hoyt.............catch us if you can


----------



## stev (Jan 4, 2010)

Elite all the way .


----------



## antiquity (Jan 4, 2010)

Diamond at the moment, but getting a Bear.


----------



## Fuller (Jan 4, 2010)

Matthews Q2


----------



## redmbt (Jan 4, 2010)

Hoyt Katera


----------



## Perkins (Jan 4, 2010)

I just switched from Mathews to a Hoyt AM 32 ..so far so good! I like it!


----------



## bbmclain (Jan 4, 2010)

From a Mathews Outback to the new Z7.......


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Jan 4, 2010)

Bear Truth fo me


----------



## HCA59 (Jan 4, 2010)

High Country for 20+ years.


----------



## bullgator (Jan 4, 2010)

Athens Accomplice 34


----------



## BowanaLee (Jan 4, 2010)

A FREE PSE BowMadness MC !!!


----------



## drewpatt (Jan 4, 2010)

Mathews Outback


----------



## lungbuster123 (Jan 4, 2010)

08 Elite GTO
09 Mathews DXT


----------



## 00Beau (Jan 4, 2010)

I started with recurves, went to a Bear compound, to PSE To Matthews and now Hoyt and by far like the Hoyt the best!


----------



## duckbill (Jan 4, 2010)

Mathews Reezen 7.0
Mathews LX (now my back-up bow)


----------



## Sixes (Jan 4, 2010)

Hoyt


----------



## autoturkey (Jan 4, 2010)

dxt and switchback xt.


----------



## Dennis67 (Jan 4, 2010)

Parker for me!!


----------



## MCNASTY (Jan 5, 2010)

Ive got a Bowtech and love the way it shoots. But being around all the different bows at the bow shop Ive decided my next one will be a Bear. They are the quietest and smoothest Ive seen.


----------



## Chris92 (Jan 5, 2010)

Parker here


----------



## rex upshaw (Jan 5, 2010)

there are plenty of great bow's out there these days.


----------



## stuckbuck (Jan 5, 2010)

rex upshaw said:


> there are plenty of great bow's out there these days.



x 2


----------



## jpreiss (Jan 5, 2010)

Started with an ole Browning Wheel (5yrs), upgraded to the Golden Eagle Evolution (10 yrs), now have the cadillac Mathews Switchback XT (3 yrs and still lovin' it). 70# @ 27 inch Beman ICS = dear meat in the freezer.


----------



## gatorbait08 (Jan 8, 2010)

Mathews z7, Just picked it up last night!


----------



## z71mathewsman (Jan 8, 2010)

*Bow,,,,*

Looks like Mathews is pulling away! I shoot the old Switchback myself.But this new Mathews Z7 is getting my attention really BAD,,,,,


----------



## Squirrel hunter22 (Jan 8, 2010)

Patriot by pro sport Archery


----------



## alpha_maxin_it_out (Jan 8, 2010)

Get serious, get a Hoyt


----------



## repoman34 (Jan 8, 2010)

If it ain't PSE, it ain't for me!


----------



## georgiaboy027 (Jan 8, 2010)

Mathews


----------



## BOWROD (Jan 8, 2010)

*bow*



bbmclain said:


> From a Mathews Outback to the new Z7.......



X2  !!!!  could not be any happier love my Z7 !!


----------



## gurn (Jan 9, 2010)

Martin


----------



## shakey hunter (Jan 9, 2010)

Pearson Z32


----------



## 7mm mag 06 (Jan 9, 2010)

repoman34 said:


> If it ain't PSE, it ain't for me!





thats a mathews.... did anyone else catch this?


----------



## z71mathewsman (Jan 9, 2010)

*If it ain't PSE,its not for me,,,,?????*

Caught that also,,,,,but I was afraid to say anything.I know my eyes are not that bad just yet!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 9, 2010)

Me.


----------



## GeorgiaPineHunter (Jan 9, 2010)

Parker


----------



## rellis84 (Jan 9, 2010)

Bear Kodiak II for me


----------



## GAdawgMd (Jan 9, 2010)

Hoyt AM 35


----------



## georgiaboy027 (Jan 9, 2010)

7mm mag 06 said:


> thats a mathews.... did anyone else catch this?



 I saw that too.


----------



## BowSniper (Jan 9, 2010)

I always have to answer others on these polls!

Monster Bows Phoenix

BowSniper


----------



## Katera73 (Jan 9, 2010)

Hoyt Katera


----------



## Nitro1970 (Jan 9, 2010)

Katera73 said:


> Hoyt Katera



Same here


----------



## Full Pull (Jan 10, 2010)

Hoyt for me.


----------



## repoman34 (Jan 10, 2010)

7mm mag 06 said:


> thats a mathews.... did anyone else catch this?



Nope, it's a PSE. Got PSE logo on it.


----------



## david w. (Jan 10, 2010)

martin


----------



## z71mathewsman (Jan 11, 2010)

*Pse,,,,,*

Last time I checked PSE does not have harmonic dampners in their riser.But I might be wrong!


----------



## brkbowma (Jan 11, 2010)

repoman34 said:


> Nope, it's a PSE. Got PSE logo on it.



That'a a Mathews in the pic. Maybe you wish it were a pse?


----------



## G Duck (Jan 11, 2010)

repoman34 said:


> Nope, it's a PSE. Got PSE logo on it.



That is a Mathews Drenalin or Drenalin LD.  Sorry to let you know.


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 11, 2010)

repoman34 said:


> Nope, it's a PSE. Got PSE logo on it.



A PSE with Mathews harmonic dampers in it.  

How'd you work that?     



Mathews for me, all the way.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Jan 11, 2010)

Hoyt for me.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Jan 11, 2010)

repoman34 said:


> If it ain't PSE, it ain't for me!



i'm sorry buddy, but that is a mathews.


----------



## dwg1 (Jan 11, 2010)

high country


----------



## Goat (Jan 12, 2010)

old bear


----------



## turtlebug (Jan 12, 2010)

repoman34 said:


> If it ain't PSE, it ain't for me!



This your PSE?  

Knew I'd seen that pic before.....  

http://i.ytimg.com/vi/i4U6xpRU3yE/0.jpg


----------



## G Duck (Jan 12, 2010)

Somebody got their Mathews Repoed


----------



## georgiaboy027 (Jan 12, 2010)

G Duck said:


> Somebody got their Mathews Repoed



 Now that's funny


----------



## G Duck (Jan 13, 2010)

Good work Tbug!


----------



## Thurston (Jan 13, 2010)

Mathews Switchback XT.  The 30-30 of bows if you will.  Love it.


----------



## 7mm mag 06 (Jan 13, 2010)

yea its for sure a mathews dont you be arguing with me sonny boy im whatcha call and "expert" hahahha


----------



## Diesel-7.3 (Jan 13, 2010)

bowtech destroyer! 350 amazing bow sold my mathews for it


----------



## KILL EM ALL (Jan 13, 2010)

Athens Accomplice 32


----------



## G5guy23 (Jan 22, 2010)

2010 bowtech desttroyer 340/2010 bear attack shadow series!!!


----------



## Living Proof (Jan 22, 2010)

I think I shoot a Mathews Switchback XT, But it may be a PSE repo


----------



## alex_barnes (Jan 22, 2010)

09 Ross Carnivore- 31'


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Jan 24, 2010)

Have shot em all over the last 22 years, and for the last 10 its been nothing but Hoyt, but now for me its a Mathews Z7. Smooth, Fast, and Accurate.


----------



## RON WAITS (Jan 24, 2010)

Diamond Triumph at 60 lbs 30" draw shooting 305 fps !


----------



## BigBass114 (Jan 24, 2010)

I shoot a PSE Stinger @ 60 lbs and I love it.


----------



## southern girl 88 (Jan 24, 2010)

I shoot a pse chaos at 48lbs. I love it but now I want a new mathews!


----------



## trykon7 (Jan 26, 2010)

Is there anything other than a Hoyt???  I shoot a 
Hoyt AM 32 and 35... Love'em both....


----------



## bowtech hunter18 (Jan 29, 2010)

BOWTECH- refuse to follow!


----------



## GAarcher (Jan 29, 2010)

Shot MQ1 for 10 years. Now have the Drenalin. Mathews for me....always.


----------



## bubbarast (Jan 29, 2010)

*pse*

pse x-forse gx treestand fast as lightning


----------



## shiny 308 (Jan 31, 2010)

X2 ga archer, had a mq1 until they came out with the drenalin


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 31, 2010)

*Winchester® Archery*

2011 Winchester® Archery


----------



## satchmo (Jan 31, 2010)

repoman34 said:


> If it ain't PSE, it ain't for me!



Than why do you have a picture of a matthews?


----------



## bdillard (Feb 3, 2010)

mathews  z7!!!!!! 70/29 ......   catch us if you can!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sureshot79 (Feb 4, 2010)

I shoot a Quest G5


----------



## 450yardbuck (Feb 7, 2010)

Bowtech Destroyer 340!


----------



## Beasley (Feb 7, 2010)

PSE all the way here.


----------



## preacherman (Feb 7, 2010)

Hoyt for me.


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm a Hoyt guy now and forever....and Repo dude..... wow....Matthews in that there case


----------



## 2500HD2005 (Feb 8, 2010)

Hoyt Alpha-Max 32


----------



## bulletproof1510 (Feb 8, 2010)

Pse


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker (Feb 15, 2010)

Still dropping em with the PSE Carroll.


----------



## Jake Allen (Feb 15, 2010)

Black Widow


----------



## turtlebug (Feb 15, 2010)

Jake Allen said:


> Black Widow



Showoff.


----------



## fullstrut (Feb 15, 2010)

Parker BlackHawk!


----------



## Gallen (Feb 16, 2010)

Mathews Z7!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PHILLIP D (Feb 16, 2010)

mathews


----------



## reylamb (Feb 17, 2010)

Martin/Rytera


----------



## BIGSteve (Feb 25, 2010)

PSE XFORCE OMEN.351fps shooting 30in draw,70#,341total arrow weight with 75 gr Rocket!produces 98lbs of kinetic energy!Awsome weapon!


----------



## Mako22 (Feb 25, 2010)

Bear White Tails II


----------



## RCaughman (Feb 25, 2010)

Mathews
Quote Catch us if you can...
lead never follow
I just sold a hoyt  alphamax 32 it was agood bow.


----------



## BigTgainesville (Feb 26, 2010)

ROSS by Andy Ross I have shot it 3 yrs and take 20+ deer with it.


----------



## RCaughman (Mar 1, 2010)

*Mathews of course*

I've tried them all and just keep comnng back.
Z7,2 passions mine and my wifes, drenaline,DXT ,MQ1,
MQ 32,Z max,ultra light,


----------



## greeneyedbaby (Mar 8, 2010)

Mathews


----------



## harjoshuaper (Mar 14, 2010)

Golden Eagle Mossy Oak 32 - 60# @ 28 inches and still lovin it!


----------



## rocket102 (Mar 19, 2010)

got in to late for the poll. but i shoot the mathews dxt and my 14 year old son shoots my old mathews mq32


----------



## stick_slinger (Mar 19, 2010)

Hoyt AM 32   

Join the Brotherhood


----------



## whitworth (Mar 20, 2010)

*The Proof*

That more than one or two archery companies exist that can put arrows on the target and harvest deer for the archer.  

Of course, newbies should notice a clear loyalty, of some, to one type of bow.   And you will find those who have tried a wide range of various companies.   For some, they seem to have unlimited funds or by choosing so many different company bows, the funds become limited. 

Some will want the "best of the best", whatever that truly does.    Some will buy a lesser priced bow.  One that will do the job  for some hunting sessions and some practice.  

Some take it rather seriously.  As if they're getting monthly stock ownership payments, to tie them over in this recession.


----------



## killNgrill (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## Larry Rooks (Mar 20, 2010)

Poll would not let me vote but HOYT, second choice would be the Bear Attack, awesome new bow


----------



## sportsman94 (Mar 20, 2010)

mathews z7


----------



## cpark (Mar 20, 2010)

*bear*

bear


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 20, 2010)

Mathews  D X T


----------



## Kevo35 (Mar 20, 2010)

mathews reezen 6.5


----------



## Andy Parker (Mar 20, 2010)

Mathews Reezen 6.5 and love it .


----------



## c3chaos (Mar 24, 2010)

*Bow Preference*

PSE Bow Madness XS.  70 Lbs @ 29 inches.  PSE X-force Radial Weaves.


----------



## XJfire75 (Mar 24, 2010)

PSE Axe is what I found to be the best of the best for 2010. For me anyways. 

Love my Ross too. Looking at getting an Elite or Athens for a back up before Sept too.


----------



## aligator (Mar 31, 2010)

Oneida Extreme


----------



## ParkerWildfire (Apr 5, 2010)

Just went from a Parker to Matthews. Wont ever shoot anything else.


----------



## worthdoles (Apr 5, 2010)

Bear, but im planning to get a matthews next year.


----------



## Crazy Hunter (Apr 5, 2010)

I shoot a Mathew's.


----------



## BigTgainesville (Apr 8, 2010)

pse, ross, diamond and mathews but my favorite 2 is my Ross cardiac and pse xforce


----------



## bubbarast (Apr 16, 2010)

*mathews*

mathews switchback xt.


----------



## bowsmith (Apr 16, 2010)

My 2010 bows....

Left: 2010 BowTech Destroyer 350 Black Ops
Center: 2010 BowTech Sentinel FLX Black Ops
Right: 2010 BowTech Brigadier Black Ops


----------



## storeman (Apr 20, 2010)

Reflex Highlander


----------

